# Age old question: Milwaukee or DeWalt?



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

OK, so I have been through on average one Makita battery drill a year. The last one just less than. Now, I have probably 8 batteries, six chargers including a double, and 7-8 tools. I am sick of replacing the drill motor every year and am looking to jump ship. I am only looking to get a drill/impact combo, not replace everything. I do have one DeWalt tool so I already have a charger and small battery, so that is +1 for DeWalt. 

This: https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCK29...qid=1586302293&sprefix=dewalt,aps,173&sr=8-13

Or this: https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-El...lwaukee+cordless+drill&qid=1586302546&sr=8-10


----------



## VELOCI3 (Aug 15, 2019)

I see guys running 2” hole saws and 1” wood bits and wonder why their screw guns burnout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

VELOCI3 said:


> I see guys running 2” hole saws and 1” wood bits and wonder why their screw guns burnout.


I never admitted to running a 4" hole saw. :whistling2:


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

VELOCI3 said:


> I see guys running 2” hole saws and 1” wood bits and wonder why their screw guns burnout.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I burn out at least one battery drill motor a year. I know it's because I push it too hard. Consequently, I buy cheap/inexpensive. :devil3:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Bosch is beautiful.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

DeWaukee.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> OK, so I have been through on average one Makita battery drill a year. The last one just less than. Now, I have probably 8 batteries, six chargers including a double, and 7-8 tools. I am sick of replacing the drill motor every year and am looking to jump ship. I am only looking to get a drill/impact combo, not replace everything. I do have one DeWalt tool so I already have a charger and small battery, so that is +1 for DeWalt.
> 
> This: https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DCK29...qid=1586302293&sprefix=dewalt,aps,173&sr=8-13
> 
> Or this: https://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-El...lwaukee+cordless+drill&qid=1586302546&sr=8-10




Go for the Milwaukee, I doubt you'd sorry in the long run.

If you do a lot of impact use I'd get the surge impact.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I would think that any of the well known brands would be near equals in quality. The life of a tool depends on how it is used or treated. 

If a regular battery pistol drill or impact is used to dill out wood framed buildings or houses on a regular basis, or any other high load application, no brand is going to survive very long. Even the old "Hole Hog" corded drills took a beating using auger bits and hole saws. 

If the drill gets really hot, it needs to cool off before it is destroyed. Don't run the batteries to where the drill stops, as the voltage is dropping causing the motor current to increase and can lead to tool failure. I try to recharge when the battery is down to two indicator lights on. Yes this shortens battery life, but extends tool life. 

I don't believe that any brand of battery tool, if used hard every day is going to last for very long. Yes, of course I have a set of battery tools (and spares) but I don't see them lasting long enough to become heirlooms.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

DeWalt is for wood butchers. 

Milwaukee is for plumbers, electricians, and now auto mechanics apparently.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Bauer is pretty good stuff.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Hilti if you has lotsa $.

Other than that, I have all Milwaukee and have had for 10 years. Never had to buy anything else. Never had to buy another battery. I run the batteries dead until they just stop and never short charge them.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> DeWaukee.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


>


That stings.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

DeWhut?


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

I have all red and have only regeretted it when they changed from the V platform to the M. I had to throw alot of stuff out. I really think any good quality tool will work if you don't burn them up with abuse. Buy what you can find locally and get serviced easily.


----------



## raffcapz (Feb 8, 2019)

Up until 2 years ago I had all makita stuff and i loved it. I tried a Milwaukee fuel 18v hole hawg and have since spent about 6k on Milwaukee stuff. I have zero regrets. The selection and quality of their tools is amazing. The only mistake I've made is buy the 18v fuel impact driver before trying out the 12v fuel. Since buying the 12v driver with the 4.0ah battery my 18v has just been collecting dust lol. I still have most of my makita stuff at home for around the house projects for when im too lazy to walk outside to my truck.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

Every DeWalt NiCad battery I've owned SUCKED. If you get 6 mos. out of em, you got a good one.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tmessner said:


> I have all red and have only regeretted it when they changed from the V platform to the M. I had to throw alot of stuff out. I really think any good quality tool will work if you don't burn them up with abuse. Buy what you can find locally and get serviced easily.



I'd have looked into the battery adapter before tossing them out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Every DeWalt NiCad battery I've owned SUCKED. If you get 6 mos. out of em, you got a good one.



Are any of their batteries still ni-cad?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

When the time comes, I am switching to DeWalt. 

Milwaukee Warranty Service Sucks 

Along with this bad experience with their warranty support, the drill that died was NOT abused, not even pushed hard, it was very lightly used. AND the chuck is the worst I have had in 25 years of buying battery drills with keyless chucks. 

Other Milwaukee tools that I have, have been OK but nothing special, the only thing they have that DeWalt can't match is the 12v bandsaw. 

Dewalt isn't "made in USA" but it's at least "built in USA" - at least it's not made in China by a Chinese company like Milwaukee is. 

The maintenance shop at one of my customers is all DeWalt and I borrow their stuff all the time. Everything works fine. 

The DeWalt stapler has been discussed here, it's a tool that will pay for itself the first time I use it. 

Dewalt also makes a concrete nailer that I am interested in. 

https://www.constructionfastening.net/DeWalt_Battery_Concrete_Steel_Nailer_s/215.htm


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

joebanana said:


> Every DeWalt NiCad battery I've owned SUCKED. If you get 6 mos. out of em, you got a good one.





MechanicalDVR said:


> Are any of their batteries still ni-cad?


The V series were sold with lithium ion batteries but you could still buy NiCads for them, they were bigger and bulkier but you could buy them. I bought the NiCads for my V series drill and impact when the lithium batteries were very old and wouldn't hold much of a charge and used them around the house for a while, then eventually gave the set away to someone in need. I bet they are still working.


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Are any of their batteries still ni-cad?


Seems to me, last time I was at HD they still had 18v replacement's.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Brian John had Sprinters and hated them. They were terrible, he would never buy one again. I love my Sprinter, and so do all the other owners I speak to. No one is wrong, we all just have vastly different experiences. It's no different than religion or sports teams.

When it comes to tools like this, the opinions will be all over the charts. In the end, buy what works for you. It's all a gamble. So the next time you do a job that requires the cordless drill, put an extra $200 into the price. There, you just bought a new drill, everyday after that day will be gravy. If the drill dies in a year, you still made out like a bandit. Buy a new one and let it make lots of money for you like the last one did.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd have looked into the battery adapter before tossing them out.


I did. I could not find one.


----------



## Rob-Bryant (May 24, 2016)

Obviously, it's best to stick with one battery platform for compatibility, and being a rep for both, I'd go Milwaukee just for the wide selection. I get new product announcements every week from my Milw. salesman. Also, if a tool does go bad, most bare tools are really not that expensive, all the money is in the batteries. Plus, with their MX Fuel system coming out, you will really be able to do just about anything cordless (core drill, big demo hammer, cut off saw...etc)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

joebanana said:


> Seems to me, last time I was at HD they still had 18v replacement's.


Do they also sell parts for your ‘83 Impala?


----------



## GatorIE (Mar 22, 2020)

I've found that, for the most part, all the large scale cordless tool companies are roughly in the same territory, it just comes down to what works for the individual. I've personally used DeWalt, Makita, Bosch, and Milwaukee and they all have performed roughly the same. I've found that DeWalt and Bosch are much more susceptible to issues with the chuck and general sturdiness of the tool, while Makita and Milwaukee are somewhat better in this regard. If I had a choice between the four, it'd be a toss-up between Makita and Milwaukee. Makita has a great reputation for being ergonomic and lightweight, but there does come the inevitable tradeoff that some components will be weaker for this purpose. Milwaukee is generally a very heavy and bulky platform, but they do hold up incredibly. As someone who frequently works on industrial machinery, the sloppiness of the DeWalt and Bosch chucks is highly irritating, especially when drilling for mounting holes on devices with tight clearances. I found that, even when using a good set of transfer punches, the chuck wobble would frequently send holes off by a couple hundredths of an inch. Never had much of an issue with Makita or Milwaukee in that area. In short, pros and cons and ups and downs all around. You just have to find out what feature set works best for your application.


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

never burned dewalt motor on my drill, but it goes sometime into high heat limit and have to wait at least an hour before it starts working again


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

99cents said:


> Do they also sell parts for your ‘83 Impala?


Hell, I can hardly find parts for my '71 Triumph at HD.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I want somebody to buy this just to see if it’s worth the atrocious cost.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> I want somebody to buy this just to see if it’s worth the atrocious cost.


I think they used to be a little expensive and worth the money then they realized that woodworkers that think of themselves as artisans will pay silly.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> I think they used to be a little expensive and worth the money then they realized that woodworkers that think of themselves as artisans will pay silly.


800 loonies buys a lot of snobbery.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> 800 loonies buys a lot of snobbery.



Too true!


I see guys on This Old House using that stuff but if you watch long enough you will see it's only the sponsored guys!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

joebanana said:


> Seems to me, last time I was at HD they still had 18v replacement's.


 Old style batteries for old models, not the stuff Petey is looking at by any means.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tmessner said:


> I did. I could not find one.




I'd seen them but haven't bought one yet but it's coming.


----------



## Superman (Mar 19, 2019)

simple----milwaukee,unless its free.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

MTW said:


> That stings.


Sorry...:vs_OMG:


----------



## 912resi (Mar 22, 2012)

Dewalt, never again. Milwaukee, I have lots of 12 & 18, great tools. Ridgid, lifetime of free batteries, as long as you fill out the paperwork and buy the correct one. Not all Richie products have a lifetime agreement. I bought that 4 pack of Ridgid in 2006, I have NEVER had to pay to have repaired or replaced but you must fill out the warranty papers.


----------



## Thirty-eight (Mar 2, 2020)

Been Milwaukee only for 15 years. I’ve had a lot of broken tools fixed or replaced free out of warranty with them Tried dewalt and their warranty was a joke, when the 36 volt stuff first came out I jumped in and bought a kit and broke the drill, 2 months later no receipt no fix.. it was a 2 month old product :vs_mad: then I switched teams, been happy.

I’ve never handed a receipt at the Milwaukee service center.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

99cents said:


> Bosch is beautiful.


You still like that set you got for kwanzaa? 
https://images.app.goo.gl/rFTNx4XLCr5DRkGCA
[emoji23][emoji23]

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Did my part for the economy today...

Cheers
John


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Thirty-eight said:


> Been Milwaukee only for 15 years. I’ve had a lot of broken tools fixed or replaced free out of warranty with them Tried dewalt and their warranty was a joke, when the 36 volt stuff first came out I jumped in and bought a kit and broke the drill, 2 months later no receipt no fix.. it was a 2 month old product :vs_mad: then I switched teams, been happy.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve never handed a receipt at the Milwaukee service center.


I've never understood the point of proof of purchase. It's obvious whose product it is, stolen or not companies should stand behind their products for anything less than obvious abuse.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

TGGT said:


> *I've never understood the point of proof of purchase. *


So they know when the warranty started, and subsequently ended.


> It's obvious whose product it is, stolen or not companies should stand behind their products for anything less than obvious abuse.


 Screw that, I don't want to pay for a thief's repairs. If a tool is stolen, the manufacturer should not repair it.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

flyboy said:


> Sorry...:vs_OMG:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

hackwork said:


> so they know when the warranty started, and subsequently ended. Screw that, i don't want to pay for a thief's repairs. If a tool is stolen, the manufacturer should drive framing screws through the thief’s skull.


fify


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

All I have ever had Milwaukee do is look at the serial number date code and either repair or replace or give me an estimate for an out of warranty repair. I just got M18 drill buried in pallet load of stuff on an auction that I did not know was in there. The date code is for 11th week of 2019 so I will be sending it in to see what happens. It sure sweetened the deal on that pallet of stuff.


----------



## Thirty-eight (Mar 2, 2020)

tmessner said:


> All I have ever had Milwaukee do is look at the serial number date code and either repair or replace or give me an estimate for an out of warranty repair. I just got M18 drill buried in pallet load of stuff on an auction that I did not know was in there. The date code is for 11th week of 2019 so I will be sending it in to see what happens. It sure sweetened the deal on that pallet of stuff.


Yea not needing proof of purchase is a game changer with Milwaukee, but honestly I think I have just about every m18 tool now that an electrician would need and tons of batteries and I’ve only had problems with the 7 1/4 circ saw breaking and a few cordless hole hawgs getting too weak.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the Dewalt 996 hammer drill and it is fantastic and I am looking to buy another (just the tool) to put back incase it ever fails. My only complaint is the chuck has a hard time holding the hex bits. Round bits no problem. The hex bit issue might be a keyless chuck thing. On my Clausing drill press I have a Albrecht keyless chuck and it too has a problem with hex bits. https://www.mscdirect.com/browse/tn...AHiwoFei-tE0QiLMClSG4tuNL-Dg8PzxoCWr8QAvD_BwE


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Thirty-eight said:


> Yea not needing proof of purchase is a game changer with Milwaukee, but honestly I think I have just about every m18 tool now that an electrician would need and tons of batteries and I’ve only had problems with the 7 1/4 circ saw breaking and a few cordless hole hawgs getting too weak.


Milwaukee was very happy to refuse my warranty claim without my receipt based on the date of manufacture, good thing I was able to dig up my receipt, I had it less than six months. They assume you bought it the day it left the factory.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Milwaukee M18 to V18 adapter



https://www.amazon.com/Tbattplus-Ad...0&sprefix=milwaukee+M18+to+V18,aps,190&sr=8-2


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Seriously, who would own DeWalt? Come on, let’s have a real discussion here. You guys on this site are always goofing around and saying silly things.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

99cents said:


> Seriously, who would own DeWalt? Come on, let’s have a real discussion here. You guys on this site are always goofing around and saying silly things.


 My next go round, it's Dewalt.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

splatz said:


> My next go round, it's Dewalt.


I know a few guys who went the Dewalt route and are very happy with the tools they have. I really like that Dewalt is still based in the USA and make some products in the USA. Granted they are with globally sourced parts. But I would think quality would be better and at least a larger portion of the sale proceeds will stay in North America. Im currently stuck with milwaukee as i have a ton of their tools and batteries and don't want multiple battery platforms. So far milwaukee has been great so I can't complain too much. I wish they were still a US company. The one big plus is milwaukee seems to come out with tools way before anyone else and have a much bigger selection 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lightsmith (Oct 8, 2010)

VELOCI3 said:


> I see guys running 2” hole saws and 1” wood bits and wonder why their screw guns burnout.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Part of the problem is using old fastioned bimetal hole saws with any battery operated tool. 90% of the power goes to overcoming sidewall friction and not into cutting the material.


I have tested more than a dozen 1/2" cordless drills from DeWalt, Makita, Milwaukee, Bosch, Panasonic, and Ridgid in our shop. The ones that perform by far the best are the DeWalt 18v and 20v drills and hammer drills with the 3-gear ranges. Ideal is to have a low range that tops out at 500 RPM and a mid range that tops out at 1000 rpm, and a high range that tops out at over 1500 rpm. Only DeWalt drills provide these 3 gear settings. 



With a small drill bit the higher rpm make for faster drilling. When using 4 inch or larger hole cutters the 1000 rpm setting provides a flywheel effect with the hole cutter and this makes for smoother cutting of any material. 



Some drills come with chucks that will loosen up if there is any vibration as when cutting a hole in stucco with its lath and sheathing backing. The worst are the Makita in this regard and it is a pain to be up on a ladder and have the chuck loosen and the bit fall to the ground, or worse yet to have it fall off and go inside the wall. 



The only downside with the DeWalt is that when brand new the chuck tightens so much that I need to use a Channellock pliers to loosen it the first half dozen times. 



I love that companies are selling bare tools so that 18v or 20v batteries and charges from existing tools can be used with new ones. I have the 20V DeWalt drill and hammer drill and oscillating tool, and a 20V cut-off tool.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

Any reason to get the 18v over the 12v Miluakee oscillating tool? Same question between 12v and 18v Hackzall, mostly for resi remodel and service.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I went back to Red for M12. The Gen 2 Fuel impact driver is a little beast and so much lighter than 18V. I make sure I always have a little battery in the charger and it rocks all day. I rate it 10 out of 5.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zoltan said:


> Any reason to get the 18v over the 12v Miluakee oscillating tool? Same question between 12v and 18v Hackzall, mostly for resi remodel and service.


I have a 12V Hackzall and an 18V Bosch which is essentially a Hackzall knockoff. They both work fine but I like the 18V for heavier work. It’s more aggressive. If I had to choose one it would be 18V but you can get by with the baby.


----------



## zoltan (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm looking at this kit to get back into resi service and maintenance part time. Right now I'm 7 days on 7 days off in the oifield. I already have Makita 18v hammerdrill, skill saw and sawzall.

Is the bore scope handy for fishing and general remodel type demo?

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M12-12-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Combo-Tool-Kit-8-Tool-w-2-1-5Ah-and-1-3-0Ah-Batteries-1-Charger-1-Tool-Bag-2495-28/203370589


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

zoltan said:


> I'm looking at this kit to get back into resi service and maintenance part time. Right now I'm 7 days on 7 days off in the oifield. I already have Makita 18v hammerdrill, skill saw and sawzall.
> 
> Is the bore scope handy for fishing and general remodel type demo?
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Milwaukee-M12-12-Volt-Lithium-Ion-Cordless-Combo-Tool-Kit-8-Tool-w-2-1-5Ah-and-1-3-0Ah-Batteries-1-Charger-1-Tool-Bag-2495-28/203370589


It doesn’t look like it’s Fuel. You will want Gen 2 Fuel (Impact part # starts with 2553).

I have an inspection camera and never use it. I would have to go hunting to find it. Some guys might find a use for it.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I saw one of my customers had the M12 inspection scope in their shop and asked if I could borrow it because I might buy one. They told me to just take it and keep it. I took it, tried it, and gave it back to them.  

I don't ask much from a free tool but this isn't even worth the space it takes up on the shelf. It works, but the image is that bad.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

splatz said:


> I saw one of my customers had the M12 inspection scope in their shop and asked if I could borrow it because I might buy one. They told me to just take it and keep it. I took it, tried it, and gave it back to them.
> 
> I don't ask much from a free tool but this isn't even worth the space it takes up on the shelf. It works, but the image is that bad.


The last time I used an inspection camera, I was fishing around a duct in a bulkhead. It worked but, by the time I was finished goofing around with it, I could have just figured out Plan B.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

the 12v hackzall does not have enough torque to cut pipe consistently 

For work, ive gone with dewalt. The top of the line drills are top of the line, but the weakness with the dewalt stuff is that one drop, and the battery cases break very easily. My batteries are now all held together with PL premium. Milwaukees batteries could be used as a hammer. The rubber overmoulding is real nice


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Breakfasteatre said:


> the 12v hackzall does not have enough torque to cut pipe consistently
> 
> For work, ive gone with dewalt. The top of the line drills are top of the line, but the weakness with the dewalt stuff is that one drop, and the battery cases break very easily. My batteries are now all held together with PL premium. Milwaukees batteries could be used as a hammer. The rubber overmoulding is real nice


Even for resi work I prefer the 18V Hackzall for notching lumber, demo, etc. It does almost everything a Sawzall does. With the variable speed trigger, it can be used for finer work. My M12 is in the same box as my other M12 tools so I just grab whatever is handy but my preference is 18V.


----------

